

Government-backed egg lobby tried to crack food startup, emails show - elektropionir
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/sep/02/usda-american-egg-board-hampton-creek-just-mayo

======
BiologyRules
Hampton Creek's plant based egg replacement is supposedly 18% cheaper than
real eggs. A major advance if true.

